# THIS is the New Standard in Unique Content Creation



## kingssells

It's no secret that content is THE most important aspect of any site. I mean, when you think about it, what makes ANY 

website on the internet better or worse than any other website? The answer is: Content. 

I don't think there is any denying or arguing that fact. But when you own multiple websites, especially sites on 
topics that you know little about, the big question is not should have publish content (that's obvious.) The question 
is "WHERE will I get the content?" 

For years most Internet Marketers chose one of four sources: 

1. Writing the content yourself 
2. Using low-quality PLR content 
3. Paying someone else to write the content 
4. Using a tool to generate the content, which almost always 
needs re-written 

All of these options can be good, but they ALL require money, time or both for each and every piece of content that you need! 

If you're like me, you don't have any extra time to spare and you certainly don't want to spend money every time you 
need an article, which is pretty much every day. 

So for a long while now there has been a "hole" in the market for a tool that not only generates content, but generates 
unique, quality content that is so high in quality that it does NOT need to be re-written at ALL and does not cost you 
more money every time you need more content. 

Luckily, not long ago, one of the leading Internet Marketers in the world, Jonathan Leger, developed a tool that does just 
that! 

Think it's impossible? Check out THIS video: 


Better Than Private Label Rights -- Article Builder


As you can see, Jonathan truly has created the ultimate unique content creation tool! 

100% of the content that it produces is human edited, so it all "reads" very well and makes perfect sense ... it truly is QUALITY content. 

It produces a nearly unlimited supply of articles in over 80 niches with more niches being added regularly and the 
absolute best part of it is that these articles are literally generated with the push of a button! 

Listen, if I had the best programming skills on the planet I honestly don't think I would be able to come up with a better content generating system than this. It truly is the new standard in quality, unique content generation. 

I highly recommend this and use it regularly myself! 

Here's that link again: 


Better Than Private Label Rights -- Article Builder 


To Your Success,


----------

